# How do you detect salinity?



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all,
Just wondering what your method of checking salinity is? My refractometer is okay but I don't find it reliable. I heard the apex salinity probe isn't the best either...

Does anyone use this? 
http://americanmarineusa.com/products/pinpoint-salinity-monitor

My life is a bit hectic right now, and I was hoping this may be an easy way to check my salinity.

Thanks for your feedback!
sarah


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, it's been about 3 years since I've checked my salt level, but when did, I use my good old instant ocean hydrometer. lol. I know it's not the answer you were looking for, but worked for me.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

kookie_guy said:


> Well, it's been about 3 years since I've checked my salt level, but when did, I use my good old instant ocean hydrometer. lol. I know it's not the answer you were looking for, but worked for me.


Yup, hydrometer or refractometer are the standards


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

DD H2O (same company that makes salt) refractometre. 
A good quality refractometer calibrateded monthly is the way to go. 
I had a salinity probe for my reefkeeper but always checked against a refractometre.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Jiinx said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering what your method of checking salinity is? My refractometer is okay but I don't find it reliable. I heard the apex salinity probe isn't the best either...
> 
> Does anyone use this?
> ...


refractometers should be very accurate. I would put them above probes.

What kind of refractometer do you have? it just might be how you are using it - sometimes you have salt residue on the surface of the test area which needs to be flushed/washed away first especially where the lens area is. Make sure you calibrate it once in a while.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

using a vertex refractometer which I re-calibrate once a month. Find this is the most accurate but what do I know 


Mikey


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, I forgot about this thread. 

I just bought a no name refractometer from amazon.com  I wash and wipe it prior to each use. 

Thanks for everyone's input 
sarah


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been using the Milwaukee Instruments MA887 Digital salinity-specific gravity refractometer. Greatest thing since sliced bread, I've been using it for about five years now, 100 times easier and faster than optical ones. Highly recommended.

http://www.amazon.ca/Milwaukee-Instruments-MA887-salinity-specific-refractometer/dp/B007Z4ITWU


----------

